# Dry Nutes VS. Wet Nutes



## ganjagoddess (Jun 3, 2008)

I have never understood this and want to know.

Ok, I have a Question Why do people spend so much on Liquid Nutrients, when for example the Powdered versions are available for 1/3 the cost and make 3 times the amount of Nutrient solution.

What makes the difference between Powdered DRY nutrients and Liquid WET Nutes.

I have been using Supernatural Powdered nutes for three years now, and cant see why someone would spend $100 on a 6 gallon supply, when they can get supernatural powders for $30 and It mixes out to same amount of water when mixed or actually double with DRY!!!

Here are two pics to differentiate between the two

DRY NUTES







WET NUTES:







Is it that the liquid suspension has already been mixed and is superfloius, compared to mixing DRY powder on the spot, where it might take longer to achieve superfluidity.

I have never had a problem though...

Just thought Id ask, why people spend so much $$ for so little?


----------



## Lacy (Jun 3, 2008)

*very interesting.*
*Thanks for the post *
*I don't spend $200 *
*only about $30*


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jun 3, 2008)

Where are you getting a 6gal Liquid Nutrient supply from for $30?

Everywhere I have seen close to a hundred (Yes I exagerated double haha sorry)


----------



## focus.on.the.grow (Jun 3, 2008)

Anyone got any personal experience with this debate? I'm very curious!


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jun 3, 2008)

It kinda like the debate of liquid laundy detergent, versus powdered.

EXCEPT I dont understand that one either haha.


----------



## Chronntec (Jun 4, 2008)

This is a good post I would love to hear some more opinions. Im actually using GH MaxiGrow (powder) shown in the first pics, and its working great for me. I usually mix the nutes a night ahead so they are always totally mixed. I have been wondering about the difference though.


----------



## TMB77 (Jun 4, 2008)

well...liquid would be the only option if someone were going organic, and wanted something resembling a complete fertilizer. as for synthetic liquid vs powder...perhaps hydro users dont want excessive salts in their nute solution, and the liquid offers that? I dont really know, just a guess.


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jun 4, 2008)

Excessive salts was what I was pondering also, the solution would be more superflouis me thinks maybe.

Maybe it also has to do with the turbo milling of the fert salts themselves?


----------



## Yota (Jun 5, 2008)

The reason is that liquid ones are idiot proof and ready to go. People can mess up easier with the powders, make a mix that is way too strong, and kill their plants with nute burn.

When i was getting Big Bud from Advanced Nutes, i was told to try the liquid first bc if you don't mix in the powder fully, it can kill your plants burning the roots. 

So if you got some brains and dont smoke before mixing your nutes - your fine using the powders


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jun 5, 2008)

Ahhh thanks Yota, makes some sense!

Idiot proof RIP OFFs for newbies, gotcha.

Although I also see that organics only come in liquids, and that there are about two liquid nutes that equal the value (or come close too) powders.

After all isnt the liquids just powders that are blended at the factory in a concentration.

Still even when I first started growin three years ago, I was pretty brash at mixing and feeding and never had a problem. hrmmm lucky i guess.


----------



## MRMEATY2008 (Jun 5, 2008)

I too have been using the dry maxi gro and maxi bloom and it works great for me. But I just won a bid on eBay for I think its call flora grow, flora bloom, and flora micro and I wanted to ask if that too is good for growing mari jane. I won the bid at only $28 for 1 gallon of each one I think I got a great deal ( if its good for mayi jane ) any way. Just so every one nos I dont grow or smoke any marijuana and I dont suggest any one to do it. Please let me know how the GH flora nutes work if any one has used them before. Thanks in advance.


----------



## blinkykush (Jun 5, 2008)

well all i know is that powdered nutes wont have the neg implications of PH fluctuations as liquad does on soil users.


----------



## wackymack (Jun 5, 2008)

liquids are just easier to deal with,but the powdereds are more accurate.with liquids,i just go 3/4 strength max and no probs.it was when i used full strength liquid when i came upon probs.nev a prob with powders.


----------



## Picasso345 (Jun 5, 2008)

IMO, just a matter of convenience. Is frozen OJ a good comparison? I always buy fresh, but frozen is basically the same, only cheaper right? You just have to go to the trouble of mixing it up.

This is more for farmers, but basically the same I think:

*[SIZE=+1]Liquid vs. Dry Fertilizers[/SIZE]*
As mentioned earlier, there are good reasons to use liquid fertilizers. They're easy to handle and meter more precisely. However, they are not more available than dry forms. Additionally, some liquid fertilizers are grossly overpriced relative to other liquid or dry alternatives. As you determine what fertilizer program is best for you, always first consider the cost per pound of nutrients being applied.

Availability of Liquid Fertilizer is No Greater than Dry


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jun 5, 2008)

Thanks Picasso, I think your answer is the most accurate.


----------



## TMB77 (Jun 5, 2008)

blinkykush said:


> well all i know is that powdered nutes wont have the neg implications of PH fluctuations as liquad does on soil users.


The PH of the nute solution will be affected both by liquid and dry nutrients.


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jun 5, 2008)

Less however by dry, In fact alot less.

liquid solutions are in suspension in water at X PH, so when you add that to your X ph water you get fluctuations.

But in all reality if you add nutes then adjust for PH you shouldnt be getting any problems anyways. (if your total solution is superflouis)

and no i cant spell worth shit.


----------



## proheto8008 (Jun 25, 2008)

MRMEATY2008 said:


> I too have been using the dry maxi gro and maxi bloom and it works great for me. But I just won a bid on eBay for I think its call flora grow, flora bloom, and flora micro and I wanted to ask if that too is good for growing mari jane. I won the bid at only $28 for 1 gallon of each one I think I got a great deal ( if its good for mayi jane ) any way. Just so every one nos I dont grow or smoke any marijuana and I dont suggest any one to do it. Please let me know how the GH flora nutes work if any one has used them before. Thanks in advance.


Yes its good for mary jane, thats what i use. I have no probs with it. Just make sure you ph your water correctly.


----------



## ledgic13 (Jun 25, 2008)

i had / still maybe having a problem from using the dry powder.
all though i still recommend using the powder, i just used the labels 2 1/2 tbls and that was way to much, so from this point on ,once they recover i will be using only 1/2 to 1 tbls.

powder was 21 with tax vs the 32 with tax for the liquid super tea.


----------



## bleezyg420 (Jun 25, 2008)

TMB77 said:


> well...liquid would be the only option if someone were going organic, and wanted something resembling a complete fertilizer. as for synthetic liquid vs powder...perhaps hydro users dont want excessive salts in their nute solution, and the liquid offers that? I dont really know, just a guess.


umm buddy check out that pic... its a organic nutrient, and yes thats a powder...




soo yes theres other options than liquid ferts, if your growing organically.


----------



## skatterman420 (Jun 25, 2008)

just read that the GH Flora line of Nutrients is a trusted hydro nutrient package, for whoever was asking. I started with dry Rainbox Mix grow, has Guano, Castings, Seakelp etc. kinda hated mixing it with water, started using teabags but they ended up stinking so i'd throw out water no big deal, now i have an inch of sand ontop of my soil for my fungus gnats and i just mix the dry stuff in to the soil and let it release over time as i water.


----------



## MRMEATY2008 (Jun 26, 2008)

skatterman I was just wonderin if you have ever grown with hydroponics, and if so why did you go back to using dirt.


----------



## LoganSmith (Jul 13, 2008)

I have used both and liquid works better IMO. When I would mix pow. they would sometimes clump up and not desolve all of the way even when mixing over and over again. 
I like the fact that I can have a small L container with a pour top and use a broth injector to messure the amount called for. Easy and clean. 
I also would think that the liq being water sol mixes 100% with the water so you know that your plants will get the same amount through out. I don't know how acc this is. 

The other reason is the desolve issue, I did a test awhile back and placed a bag of pow into 2l soda bottle, I would shake it up over and over a time period and the pow is still not fully desolved.


----------



## Lokes (Jul 15, 2008)

I'd like to take this to another level. Does anyone know whether synthetic chemical nutes kill benfeficial bacteria in soil? That's one thing that keeps me spendng more on Orgaic liquids.


----------



## cdmharley (Jul 17, 2008)

No you can use synthetic chemical nutes without damaging soil look at Dr Hornby's big bud!! I think NFT is the best..


----------

